# #15 - Hornets on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Hornets fans! Time for another pick. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 8 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #15 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Hornets are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- 
16. Chicago- 
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Hornets fans! Time for another pick. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 8 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #15 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Hornets are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- 
16. Chicago- 
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

If you are not a Hornets fan, vote here.

If you are, please vote in the Hornets forum.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

#15 Hilton Armstrong


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Maurice Ager


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Armstrong


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok, Amstrong at 15#


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Saer Sene.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Sene.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hilton Armstrong.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Shawne Williams


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Shawne Williams


I second that.


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

shawne williams


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Shawne Williams


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Shawne is a good pick!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shawne Williams


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Saer Sene.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Shawne Williams.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

7-4 for Shawne.

All three Hornets fans want Armstrong.

I'll let this go a few more hours and see if we can't get a resolution.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Shawne williams!


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Armstrong


----------

